# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] Arms Warrior PvP 5.4

## Partykilla

--New profile here--


_Major update 29.09.2013 21:30
October update 10.03.2013 19:30

NOTE: Please do not post edited profiles without asking me inside my own post 
Keep in mind, I do my best to deliver you the best arms warrior pvp profile,
Do give feedbacks on how to improve and I'll do so!

About the "Combat Log" in raid chat:
Update is coming to enable and disable it,
So hold on for that update or edit it out.
_
_

Arms Warrior PvP 5.4!


Designed for Arena!

V.1.5.1

Hotkeys:
Control: Heroic [email protected]
Shift: [email protected]>Safeguard
Scrollwheel: Shockwave/DR/Storm
AltGr: Pause
RightShift: Spellreflect
Right Control: Change Shouths
Mouse4: Swifty


Place DPS trinket in slot 13
(First trinket slot)

Place CC trinket in slot 14
(Auto Forsaken and Every Man)

Power Bolt

Really cool new features!
This profile should cast storm bolt on enemy when they instant
cast spells on you OR reflect them, this is still beta.
About 60% success rate!
Credits to Replikator for Spell Reflect!


Equipment Manager
As of 5.4 you don't need to worry about equipment manager anymore


Will auto Charge for interrupt except when cooldowns are active
Auto Reflect DF, ChaosBolt and Fear etc


50 Rage Pool
Implemented again




[PQR]PvP Skill Amplifier: Stealthers' Bane
Included. Thanks to RedRussian<3
"Automatically reveal stealthers in bgs/rbgs/arenas"


Talents specialization supported:
( * Preferred specialization )
15
Juggernaut
Double Time *
Warbringer

30
Enraged Regeneration
Second Wind *
Impending Victory

45
Staggering Shout
Piercing Howl
Disrupting Shout * <USE THIS!

60
Bladestorm
Shockwave *
Dragon Roar

75
Mass Spell Reflection * <YOU SHOULD USE THIS
Safeguard
Vigilance

90
Avatar
Bloodbath
Storm Bolt * <USE THIS!



Glyphs:
Use of Unending Rage is discontinued!
At this point you should be able to use any glyphs,
no support for [Glyph of Impaling Throws] as I don't find it usefull.



```

---------------------------------------------------------------------            -- CONFIG KEYBINDINGS AND OTHER OPTIONS HERE! ENJOY MY PROFILE :)  ----__________                __           __   .__.__  .__          ----\______   \_____ ________/  |_ ___.__.|  | _|__|  | |  | _____   ---- |     ___/\__  \\_  __ \   __<   |  ||  |/ /  |  | |  | \__  \  ---- |    |     / __ \|  | \/|  |  \___  ||    <|  |  |_|  |__/ __ \_---- |____|    (____  /__|   |__|  / ____||__|_ \__|____/____(____  /----                \/             \/          \/                 \/ --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------________          __  .__                          --\_____  \ _______/  |_|__| ____   ____   ______ /\ -- /   |   \\____ \   __\  |/  _ \ /    \ /  ___/ \/ --/    |    \  |_> >  | |  (  <_> )   |  \\___ \  /\ --\_______  /   __/|__| |__|\____/|___|  /____  > \/ --        \/|__|                       \/     \/     intPctDelay            = 20    -- Percentage of cast before interrupt.useDR                 = true    --Automatically Use Dragon RoarbreakFearWithZerk    = true     --Save Berserker's Rage to break cc'sautoDisarm            = true     --Automatically DisarmautoShieldWall        = true     --Automatically Shield WallautoSpellReflect    = true     --Automatically Spell ReflectautoStance            = true     --Force you in the correct stanceautoRally            = true     --Automatic Rallying CryautoDieByTheSword    = true     --Automatic Die By The SwordautoHealthStone        = true     --Automatic Healthstone Usage                    chargeInterrupt        = true    --if you're NOT popping offensive cooldowns, auto charge to interrupt                            eatFocusTraps        = true    --If your focus is set to a friendly player will safeguard/intervene                            --to them when necessary to eat a hunter's trap.dpsTrinket            = 13    --Dps trinket slotautoFlag            = true    --Automatically Pickup / Return flagshealthTrinket          = nil     --Set to the number of your trinket for auto use. (13 or 14)AutoPause             = true    -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- ____  __.            ___.   .__            .___          --|    |/ _|____ ___.__.\_ |__ |__| ____    __| _/______ /\ --|      <_/ __ <   |  | | __ \|  |/    \  / __ |/  ___/ \/ --|    |  \  ___/\___  | | \_\ \  |   |  \/ /_/ |\___ \  /\ --|____|__ \___  > ____| |___  /__|___|  /\____ /____  > \/ --        \/   \/\/          \/        \/      \/    \/     demoBannerKey       = IsLeftShiftKeyDown()heroicLeapKey        = IsLeftControlKeyDown()fearKey                = IsLeftAltKeyDown()reflectKey            = IsRightShiftKeyDown()shouttoggle            = IsRightControlKeyDown()pauseKey            = IsRightAltKeyDown()shockWaveKey        = IsMouseButtonDown(3)  --When you push down the scroll button on mouse(usually)ccKey                = IsMouseButtonDown(4)  --MouseButton4 depends on mouseburstKey            = IsMouseButtonDown(5)  --MouseButton5 depends on mouse 


```

- Download here -
Latest build V.1.5.1.



Credits to:
Cokx, Cpoworks & Rubim AND Replikator<3


Please test out and give feedback!
It's needed to improve!

Cheers,_
_I will keep post and profile updated IF feedback is given.

CHANGE LOGG:

09.29.2013:
*Fixed Disarm
*Fixed Execute
*Added Power Bolt
*Added Power Reflect
*Fixed "Spell" Spam/Text Spam
*Added Nice "Raid Warning" Combat Log
*Auto Stance for Minimum Damage Taken
*Slam Priority Updated
*Kill Totems updated
*CC Trinket added
*Hamstring updated to only be cast on players (More PvE Friendly)
*Fixed a better "Execute" rotation
*Updated Victory Rush
*Spell Reflect Updated
*Mass Spell Reflect Updated
*Sunder Armor added (Good for long fights)
*Better Shatter Priority
*++

10.03.2013:
*Once again raised Slam Priority
*Updated Slam Logic
*Updated Overpower Logic
*Added Rage Pool (50ish) < Mainly for Execute
*Updated Spell Reflect
*Updated CC Logic
*Added Spells to Reflect
*Updated Shockwave Priority
*Fixed Storm Bolt Logics (Now only casts for DPS below 24%, not only over 24%(always))
*Updated Disarm
*Updated Heroic Leap
*Updated Banner Thows
*Updated Intervane and Safeguard (Fixed Safeguard bug)
*++?

Continue the feedbacks, I read everything<3


2.0.0.
Right around the corner
New name will come for the profile 

Took one random BG to test it out.
I'm very happy, no FPS loss!
_

----------


## darkayo

Hello,
I'm gearing my Warrior before 5.4 hits.
I will test this asap, and give feedback.
Thanks !

----------


## Vinshom

Sweet i am going to test this

----------


## houstonguy

works in ptr like a beast lol

----------


## jshookz

PTR? You need 32 bit to run it on the PTR. I check my 32-bit box in my PTR launcher but it stays at 64 bit wierd

----------


## jackus

Is this the old bgreen/failroad version?

----------


## Partykilla

> PTR? You need 32 bit to run it on the PTR. I check my 32-bit box in my PTR launcher but it stays at 64 bit wierd


Yes u can run it for PTR atm, delete your 64 bit exe file and it should load the 32 bit one ;-) Only way I could get it working.
No effect changing it in the launcher....




> Is this the old bgreen/failroad version?


This is the continued profile original by Cokx, Cpoworks & Rubim.
Bgreen ripped it from them. I just updated it  :Smile: 
In other words, yes I updated bgreen's profile

----------


## jshookz

Deleted the WoW 64 bit exe in the folder and when I played the launcher it just made a new one..wonderful lmao!! Well deleted the 64 bit and launched the "WoW" one but PQR does not notice it  :Frown:

----------


## Ninjaderp

You can just open the launcher and change options to launch 32bit instead.

----------


## jshookz

Yeah tried that but it only opens in 64 bit  :Frown:  And I believe there is no offsets for the PTR so it's all good lol. Really wanted to try this out but it's ok

----------


## sammipk123

> Yes u can run it for PTR atm, delete your 64 bit exe file and it should load the 32 bit one ;-) Only way I could get it working.
> No effect changing it in the launcher....
> 
> 
> This is the continued profile original by Cokx, Cpoworks & Rubim.
> Bgreen ripped it from them. I just updated it 
> In other words, yes I updated bgreen's profile




Doesnt work for me :S Removed 64 bit and started 32 bit client and it's 32 bit as you see but still the bot has no process available. Tried reinstalling it.

----------


## jshookz

Yeah I think no offsets. New patch on the PTR

----------


## sammipk123

Ah ok  :Frown:   :Big Grin: D

----------


## jackus

> This is the continued profile original by Cokx, Cpoworks & Rubim.
> Bgreen ripped it from them. I just updated it 
> In other words, yes I updated bgreen's profile


Great. Thanks. Cant wait to test it out when 5.4 hits  :Smile:  + rep

----------


## jackus

Btw Partykilla, I dont have the PTR, but did you fix the problem regarding shattering throw? I mean: If I target a mage in ice block and shattering throw is on cooldown, PQR should not use dmg abilities on the ice blocked mage. Same goes with hunters that got Deterrence up.

----------


## Partykilla

> Btw Partykilla, I dont have the PTR, but did you fix the problem regarding shattering throw? I mean: If I target a mage in ice block and shattering throw is on cooldown, PQR should not use dmg abilities on the ice blocked mage. Same goes with hunters that got Deterrence up.


AutoAttack is up for this periode. When debuff is detected rotation goes to pause, but white hits will still happen  :Smile:

----------


## jackus

What about the build-in interrupt? Will it instant interrupt channel spells like penence? but wait untill 70-90% of eg. Flash Heal?

----------


## Partykilla

> What about the build-in interrupt? Will it instant interrupt channel spells like penence? but wait untill 70-90% of eg. Flash Heal?


ATM it will interrupt any major cast at 75%, this is good for fake casts, but not mind control, this should be interrupted manually for situation cases.
Like, you do not always want to interrupt a charm effect.

It will also interrupt none targets as if u're in range of the none-target

----------


## BoostON

Prompt please how to clean automatic stance dance?

----------


## mrleo

m8 i have a question... when i copied everything in pqr folder (as normal) every warrior script i had stopped working... pqr loads fine and rotation starts but doesnt cast any spell but for example when i change class (hunter for example) it works normally.... any idea of what could have happened?

----------


## mrleo

btw im talking about live servers

----------


## Vinshom

Its not working for me here  :Smile:

----------


## mrleo

the rotation is working as intended but there are a couple of things that i want to suggest to change: make sure that we dont use spells on immune targets such as paladins with divine shield or hunter with deterrence or warriors with die by the sword (in this case only disable spells that can be parried) and so on with all the immunities.... another thing is the disarm: make sure it doesnt try to disarm pets and minions (if disarm is off cd it just keeps trying to disarm pets when u attack them) and make sure that u only disarm the player cds (its disarming even only trinkets while it would be better to wait for a pally to pop wings to disarm...)

otherwise m8 tell me how to do so and ill do it myself if i can

----------


## mrleo

> AutoAttack is up for this periode. When debuff is detected rotation goes to pause, but white hits will still happen


actually it does attack immune targets with spells therefore wasting rage :/... put a fix to this please i tried but couldnt myself

----------


## Partykilla

It was for the beta, I will update this profile shortly since people seem to be interested in it  :Smile: 
Thanks guys!

----------


## pihsag

Loving this profile!  :Smile: 
Only a few issues at the minute, for example; when i'm mounted and i press shift+space-bar to check the scoreboards it dismounts me to start the safeguarding macro, perhaps a mount check could be added?
Another issue is attacking Ice block/divine shield and other immunity effects if im moving, perhaps a screen warning of some sort to alert me to stop moving and let it cast shattering throw?  :Cool: 

Other than that, keep up the great work! I'll give more feedback as i test more and more.

----------


## Partykilla

> Loving this profile! 
> Only a few issues at the minute, for example; when i'm mounted and i press shift+space-bar to check the scoreboards it dismounts me to start the safeguarding macro, perhaps a mount check could be added?
> Another issue is attacking Ice block/divine shield and other immunity effects if im moving, perhaps a screen warning of some sort to alert me to stop moving and let it cast shattering throw? 
> 
> Other than that, keep up the great work! I'll give more feedback as i test more and more.


Thanks for feedback! I will for sure update immunity check!

----------


## Jonasxtx

Been running this for a couple of days now. Love it, great survivability and output. I don't know enough about arms pvp to make any suggestions, it plays it a metric **** ton better than I do though  :Smile: .

+rep! If i could  :Smile: 

Well let me make one suggestion, the macros for swifty got me kicked from a BG lol

----------


## Partykilla

I've got some massive updates coming up guys  :Smile: 
By that there is something I call: Power Stormbolt, that is gonna bolt- rogues on vanish, paladins when they hammer you, mages when they deep you etc  :Big Grin: 

Rogue tried to vanish :P


This is mainly designed opperate in arena, not normal BG.
I will not give out this befor I tested it in arena, atm too much is happening and I dropp some FPS, (from 120 to 60ish)
and Im thinking this is a problem from some people.

----------


## jackus

looks cool  :Smile:  Just also fix the if target is immune (bubble/iceblock or deterrence) it should not use MS,OP,CS or Slam. 

And maybe update the build in Interrupt. The xx% before interrupt is not very good. If it is set too high like 70-80% it will miss on fast casts.

----------


## irri

How about Disarm logic?
Better use when ppl pop up burst cd like reckle.

----------


## jackus

> How about Disarm logic?
> Better use when ppl pop up burst cd like reckle.


It does this allready. But it also tries to disarm bladestorm. But that can not be done, you are immune when using Bladestorm

----------


## rovillien

Killa try to set interupt rate at 30-40% time left for cast.
im against to many major checks because of fps drops but on the other hand make a seperate check for channeled spells to interupt at lets say 80-90% time left wich should pretty much be a casters nightmare 

PS: its just a suggestion

*

```
#BOLOCHAN
```

*

----------


## Guvnor

Will there not be a pve version?

----------


## jackus

Maybe add spellreflect/mass spellreflect logic. Like reflect spelles like Deep Freeze/ POM poly/ that blood fear from locks. if PQR can do that?

----------


## replikatoren

Hm, are you working on this Partykilla? I am thinking of releasing my Arms PvP profile( tuned Cokx/Bgreen profile) which is designed for Arena, but will also work in BG. People who want to test it can PM me

----------


## Partykilla

I've got a massive update coming, replikatoren,
But please do release urs as well <3

Maybe we can work together!

New spell reflect logic will be:
Mass Spell Reflect when spells are cast one team mates OR Spell Reflect is on CD,-
(I will not give out list atm, but Pom Polly and normal Polly as well as Deep Feeze)

And Storm Bolt on:


```

-- Warrior
[107570]     = true, --Storm Bolt
[6544]         = true, --Heroic Leap
[114029]    = true, --Safeguard
[3411]        = true, --Intervene
[1719]        = true, --Recklessness
[46968]        = true, --Shockwave
[5246]        = true, --Intimidating Shout
 -- Paladin
[115750]    = true, --Blinding Light
[10326]        = true, --Turn Evil
[105593]    = true, --Fist of Justice
[20066]        = true, --Repentance
[7328]        = true, --Redemption
[853]        = true, --Hammer of Justice
 -- Hunter
[120360]    = true, --Barrage
[109259]    = true, --Powershot
[3045]        = true, --Rapid Fire
[5384]        = true, --Feign Death
[109248]    = true, --Binding Shot
[1499]        = true, --Freezing Trap
[19503]        = true, --Scatter Shot
[781]        = true, --Disengage
 -- Rogue
[2094]        = true, --Blind
[1856]        = true, --Vanish
[76577]        = true, --Smoke Bomb
[408]        = true, --Kidny Shot
[1776]        = true, --Gouge
[114014]    = true, --Shuriken Toss
[121471]    = true, --Shadow Blades
[51690]        = true, --Killing Spree
[6770]        = true, --Sap
[51713]        = true, --Shadow Dance
[79140]        = true, --Vendetta
[108215]    = true, --Paralytic Poison
[108212]    = true, --Burst of Speed
[36554]        = true, --Shadowstep
[31224]        = true, --Cloak of Shadows
[13750]        = true, --Adrenaline Rush
[1833]        = true, --Cheap Shot
[2983]        = true, --Sprint
 -- Priest
[108968]    = true, --Void Shift Disc/Holy
[142723]    = true, --Void Shift Shadow
[73325]        = true, --Leap of Faith
[64843]        = true, --Divine Hymn
[10060]        = true, --Power Infusion
[64044]     = true, --Psychic Horror
[64901]        = true, --Hymn of Hope
[112833]    = true, --Spectral *****
[109964]    = true, --Spirit Shell
[2006]        = true, --Resurrection
[605]        = true, --Dominate Mind
[8122]        = true, --Psychic Scream
[88625]        = true, --Holy Word: Chastise
 -- Death Knight
[108194]    = true, --Asphyxiate
[49576]        = true, --Death Grip
 -- Shaman
[114049]    = true, --Ascendance
[79206]        = true, --Spiritwalker's Grace
[108281]    = true, --Ancestral Guidance
[51514]        = true, --Hex
[58875]        = true, --Spirit Walk
[16188]        = true, --Ancestral Swiftness
[8056]        = true, --Frost Shock
 -- Mage
[114003]    = true, --Invocation
[108978]    = true, --Alter Time
[102051]    = true, --Frostjaw
[113724]    = true, --Ring of Frost
[108843]    = true, --Blazing Speed
[12043]        = true, --Presence of Mind
[118]         = true, --Polymorph
[1953]         = true, --Blink
[122]         = true, --Frost Nova
 -- Warlock
[113858]     = true, --Dark Soul: Instability
[113861]    = true, --Dark Soul: Knowledge
[113860]    = true, --Dark Soul: Misery
[30283]     = true, --Shadowfury
[5484]         = true, --Howl of Terror
[48020]        = true, --Demonic Circle: Teleport
 -- Monk
[115008]     = true, --Chi Torpedo
[119996]    = true, --Transcendence: Transfer
[119381]     = true, --Leg Sweep
[119392]     = true, --Charging Ox Wave
[101545]     = true, --Flying Serpent Kick
[109132]     = true, --Roll
[113656]     = true, --Fists of Fury
 -- Druid
[106898]     = true, --Stampeding Roar
[33786]     = true, --Cyclone
[99]         = true, --Disorienting Roar
[5211]         = true, --Mighty Bash
[102793]     = true, --Ursol's Vortex
[740]         = true, --Tranquility
[106731]     = true, --Incarnation
[132469]     = true, --Typhoon
[102280]     = true, --Displacer Beast
[102401]     = true, --Wild Charge
[50769]     = true, --Revive
[132158]     = true, --132158
 -- Every Man for Himself
[59752]     = true    } 


```

This is new and I call it Power Bolt, have about 60% chanse to work  :Smile: 
It will presay cast storm bolt on target when they cast blind on you.
WIN!!!!

----------


## aljabar

hello partykilla, i really want to rep but i cant  :Frown: 
did you remove the file ? the filedropper.net seems deleted all your files?

File Details:
Filename: PLEASE.dont.forget.to.rep.rar
Size: 0 KB, Type: rar

----------


## Str0be

Getting extremely anxious to try this out, checking multiple times a day

----------


## jackus

> Getting extremely anxious to try this out, checking multiple times a day


So do I :-D

----------


## replikatoren

Hey Partykilla,
I reworked some things with my profile now and I decided to let it base on your profile now, that you can edit how you feel like. Did some tweaks here and there. Removed things I do not play with. I.e. swifty makro, auto def cds, auto stormbolt and so on. 
Hope this "update" helps you finishing your work with the profile,thus you can release yours much faster.
And to those guys, who pmed me testing the prior release, thanks for your feedback. (there was none, so f*ck y.. , .!. leechers)
There will be no support from me with this profile. I am pretty happy as how it is and it does what I want to.
PM me Partykilla if you could need some help, I`ll help where I can.
http://bit.ly/1eUBdHy

----------


## Str0be

You're wrong. I PM'd you. Never got a response.

----------


## Str0be

Also, it doesn't even do anything when I activate your's Replikatoren.

----------


## replikatoren

Works fine for me.

----------


## Str0be

Currently doing arenas right now, I activate it, charge a target and it just proceeds to auto attack.

----------


## replikatoren

lua errors ? did you copy the data file ? anyone else expieriencing it ? just playing and it works fine?! , maybe restart wow if you played with other profile earlier

----------


## Str0be

Yes, PQR_ReplikatorArmsPvP.lua is in the data folder. No LUA errors come up, Already restarted computer completely.

----------


## Str0be

Nevermind, working now out of the blue.

----------


## mrleo

so how is this update of stormbolt working?  :Wink: ..

----------


## joemejiav

Feedback on replikatoren's:
When it tries to charge interrumpt it actually manually switches targets before casting charge, rather than /cast arena1,2,3. This is very annoying as it will change your current target and if you're not facing the target it's trying to charge it just spams switch target making it very annoying to hit what you want to hit. Charge interrumpt is very cool if it doesn't switch your target frame, like it did in bolochan's.

----------


## replikatoren

Actually I do not play with it. Therefore not tested.

----------


## mrleo

this brings fps down to 10..... works kind of... also waits to cast when cd has finished not when u can actually queue up spells...:/....

----------


## Yo Dawg

> this brings fps down to 10


I've also got this problem, besides that it's working great. Thanks for your work!

----------


## replikatoren

runs flawless for me in arena, bg might cause some fps drop

----------


## mrleo

why doesnt this profile que up spells 100ms before expiring gcd? it would be awsome to not lose that time... even if i put the ms delay on which u can cast spells before the GCD the profile always waits to cast them at the end of GCD therefore losing the current latency time i have

----------


## TTupaT

why it always cast def stance? how to disable this nonsense?

----------


## jackus

> why it always cast def stance? how to disable this nonsense?


It goes into def stance at XX% hp. or if it is XX yard away from target. That is brilliant! why u wanna be in Arms all the time makes no sense!

----------


## TTupaT

> It goes into def stance at XX% hp. or if it is XX yard away from target. That is brilliant! why u wanna be in Arms all the time makes no sense!


just tell me how to disable it. Because the arena if my character is below 85% health, it includes def stance and I can not kill anyone ...

----------


## TTupaT

I found myself, thank you

----------


## ptidemon28

Profiles works well ... But Shockwave / stormblade key don't !

Any one having same issue with only that ?

----------


## Partykilla

> Hey Partykilla,...


Add me on skype if u got replikatoren  :Smile: 
Im about to go live with my profile!

painkillatm

----------


## jackus

> Profiles works well ... But Shockwave / stormblade key don't !
> 
> Any one having same issue with only that ?


yeah same problem here.

----------


## Str0be

Live! gogo!

----------


## Doa672ug

You can just open the launcher and change options to launch 32bit instead.

----------


## Partykilla

Latest build is out, please PM me for password  :Smile: 
See first post!

----------


## Freud88

Bump for psw:P

----------


## veany

Working great m8. Great job  :Wink:

----------


## Partykilla

> Working great m8. Great job


Thanks for feedback, anything else u'd like to say?


Anyways guys, I just sendt out a bunge of passwords, but you need to clear ur inbox!
I cannot send you PM if it's full  :Wink: 
(I do this cus I want to keep track of the beta testing)

----------


## DivineRock

- Please add rage check for Execute, now if you don't have enouth rage and enemy HP < 20% profile does nothing but auto-attack. 

- On BG sometimes profile gets buggy (just auto-attack and rarely cast something) and I got message "Addon ... tries use Blizzard only function" or something like that. I will try to find a reason.

----------


## Partykilla

> - Please add rage check for Execute, now if you don't have enouth rage and enemy HP < 20% profile does nothing but auto-attack. 
> 
> - On BG sometimes profile gets buggy (just auto-attack and rarely cast something) and I got message "Addon ... tries use Blizzard only function" or something like that. I will try to find a reason.


It should work in ARENA  :Smile:  its an Arena Profile.
But I'll make a fix for it in normal duels  :Wink: 

Anyways, fix is uploaded:
http://www.filedropper.com/showdownl...p/partykilla_1

Same password  :Smile:

----------


## Yo Dawg

> - Please add rage check for Execute, now if you don't have enouth rage and enemy HP < 20% profile does nothing but auto-attack.


Yea this, although it was working in last built I think. 
Also I have to do an extraclick for leap and bannercharge, but may be a problem from my side.

FPS drops in BG's have become slightly better but still unbearable, what is checking so hard all the time?




> It should work in ARENA  its an Arena Profile.


nvm

----------


## igo2war

i fix my mail box can i get pass? i pmed you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Partykilla

Fix update for execute, sorry about that, use same pass<3



> Update

----------


## BroloElCunado

> Fix update for execute, sorry about that, use same pass<3



The profile seems to have stopped working for me. In BG, Skirmish or a 2v2 I made with my 2nd account the profile wont perform any actions....

----------


## BroloElCunado

Just installed a version from a couple days ago and its working fine. New one wont work for me.

Fixed it by installing PQinterface

----------


## gastlv

nice profile <3

----------


## Partykilla

V.0.9.5 out, same password  :Smile: 

http://www.filedropper.com/partykilla_2

----------


## Str0be

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 09/22/13 19:35:31
Count: 148
Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>


Locals: rotationNumber = 0
nextAbility = -1
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 10
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 10
spellID = 5308
skipUnknown = true
isSpellKnown = true
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)"

When he gets into execute range, and only when I have enough rage TO execute it spams me this.

----------


## Str0be

I'll update list as I find things.

1. Also isn't intervening banner when I place it.
2. Holding down burst key so I can immune cc while on a target no longer works, it waits for my raged to be completely dumped instead of immuning a deep or a root, and if I get rooted and I'm holding it down, still sits there.
3. Tries to interrupt casts that have immunity with DS, dunno about pummel yet havn't seen it do it.
4. Havn't seen a single auto disarm yet, and I don't have more than 2 buttons on the mouse so I can't press disarm
5. Still tries to attack BoP'd / immune targets.

----------


## jackus

I PM'ed you. I hope to get the password soon  :Smile:

----------


## Daganjaman

Could i pretty please get Password in a PM ? Thanks

----------


## Partykilla

Open beta  :Smile: 
Sorry for not replying, password is: party
please don't forget to give feedbacks!!

I will upload new update pretty soon.
As far as now, remove intervane from rotation. its broken in beta  :Smile:  GL and HF !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Partykilla

> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
> Time: 09/22/13 19:35:31
> Count: 148
> Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> 
> Locals: rotationNumber = 0
> ...


Sorry about this, I fixed the execute... did u download latest build mate? =)





> I'll update list as I find things.
> 
> 1. Also isn't intervening banner when I place it.
> 2. Holding down burst key so I can immune cc while on a target no longer works, it waits for my raged to be completely dumped instead of immuning a deep or a root, and if I get rooted and I'm holding it down, still sits there.
> 3. Tries to interrupt casts that have immunity with DS, dunno about pummel yet havn't seen it do it.
> 4. Havn't seen a single auto disarm yet, and I don't have more than 2 buttons on the mouse so I can't press disarm
> 5. Still tries to attack BoP'd / immune targets.


Thanks for feed back  :Smile: 
I've fixed most of this for full realise, hold on for it !  :Big Grin: 

As of number 2: Burst key has a "in range check" now, for not popping CDs FAR away from the target.

----------


## ptidemon28

testing right now in rbg ... seems quiet smooth  :Smile: 

edit : all key bind are working ... even Shockwave now :O
intervenes correctly / break fear with bersek rage ...

Only thing is i have to disactivate my AH add-on (specially Trade Skill Master), cause it blocks rotation.


Anyway, good job !

----------


## TTupaT

> testing right now in rbg ... seems quiet smooth 
> 
> edit : all key bind are working ... even Shockwave now :O
> intervenes correctly / break fear with bersek rage ...
> 
> Only thing is i have to disactivate my AH add-on (specially Trade Skill Master), cause it blocks rotation.
> 
> 
> Anyway, good job !


Hello, I wrote you a PM, but I did not come from you the password

----------


## Str0be

I will re-download this and try it again.

----------


## jackus

> Hello, I wrote you a PM, but I did not come from you the password


The password is party. Just like he wrote. 

Partykilla when you make/uploade newer versions please update the version number. So we know what version we are using :Smile: 

A patch log would also be nice if you got the time

----------


## TTupaT

> Open beta 
> Sorry for not replying, password is: party
> please don't forget to give feedbacks!!
> 
> I will upload new update pretty soon.
> As far as now, remove intervane from rotation. its broken in beta  GL and HF !


THX a lot! =)

----------


## jackus

Feedback:

Like you said: intervene is very bad. Eg it only uses one banner (Demoralizing Banner). And when its been droped you have to untarget Demoralizing Banner for PQR to intervene it.It uses Disrupting Shout when people are IMMUNE to interruptsSome times it wanna Shatter throw when no Ice block or bubble.The rotation is paused while on mount. Don't think its good. Then it wont spell reflect etc when on a mount

What I found so far.

----------


## Yo Dawg

> Some times it wanna Shatter throw when no Ice block or bubble.


Apparently it's trying to shatter hunter's deterrence sometimes, that doesn't work. Sometimes it doesn't cast shattering throw at all when enemy bubbles/blocks or is too slow.

----------


## jackson27

Great profile so far. I wont relist what others have already said. Only thing I'll add to is the disarm, definitely isn't going off for me.

Also Not sure slam is getting prioritized as high as it should be in 5.4 I see plenty of opportunity for it and the profile doesn't throw it out there, so I usually end up manually doing it, while its waiting for ms or overpower globals

----------


## Str0be

Redownloaded the 9/22 one and it still wigs out on execute.
I will say that the previous post is right as well, it doesn't really prioritize slams, 70k slams are winning games when I see colossus smash, then just pause rotation and manually slam 3 times something almost always dies. Also need to get the execute workin again still don't know what the issue is but I just took execute out till I can play :\

----------


## simpleminded24

Awesome profile! Was having issues where it would freeze or fail to start the rotation, then disabled some addons (mainly Auctioneer and Tidy Plates) and it started working again.

----------


## gutuleana

Hi there,

How can I get the password please? I've PMed you, but no response for few days now. Anyone can please send me the pass?

Thank you in advance!

----------


## Moonscarlet

> Hi there,
> 
> How can I get the password please? I've PMed you, but no response for few days now. Anyone can please send me the pass?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


At the beginning of his post: "Minor update 22.09.2013 21:06! Open beta, pass is: party", are you sure you read it?;P

----------


## jackson27

Looking forward to the update on this one <3

----------


## Evgenij

Hello Partykilla,
i'm looking a *Mass Spell Reflection* and *Spell Reflection* script for only Hex, Sheep and Cyclone. 

I want to use this in focus!

Can you please help me?

Greetz Evgenij

----------


## ImayoboeiI

I think this profile is amazing, got 2k rating with it. 
The only thing you need to fix in my opinion is you need to prioritize slam a bit more higher.
Good job keep this up man! also in my opinion i think bloodbath + bladestorm is better .

----------


## jackus

> I think this profile is amazing, got 2k rating with it. 
> The only thing you need to fix in my opinion is you need to prioritize slam a bit more higher.
> Good job keep this up man! also in my opinion i think bloodbath + bladestorm is better .


Yeah Slam needs some love. BB+BS is good in bgs not 2s/3s/5s imo

----------


## joemejiav

Feedback thus far. 
It attempts to stormbolt even without stormbolt spec(or atleast it says that in the warning)
It tries to hamstring on evasion and just drains your rage
Should probably re check the logic on evasion since it now has a 100% to dodge.

----------


## ptidemon28

i'm also for Up the priority of Slam ... but i try to move it in the rotation order => profile don't work anymore :s

also for disarm, does it already use it when it's not in the rotation columne ? cause when i put "disarm" in it same issue, rotation stop working.

Execute tries to have enough rage to kill ennemi => in arena, it seems unable to use it. So I just putted "return true" in editor and removed everything. => problem solved

----------


## lordimac

Where did you added "return true"?

----------


## ptidemon28

> i'm also for Up the priority of Slam ... but i try to move it in the rotation order => profile don't work anymore :s
> 
> also for disarm, does it already use it when it's not in the rotation columne ? cause when i put "disarm" in it same issue, rotation stop working.
> 
> Execute tries to have enough rage to kill ennemi => in arena, it seems unable to use it. So I just putted "return true" in editor and removed everything. => problem solved


hummm ... weird.

Tried again for disarm and rotation seems to work again with it, against Dummy  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Will try in arena / rbg if Disarm work really.

----------


## Nomad902

i have been trying to get execute to work for like 2 hrs and disarm is also causing the rotation to stop for me also

----------


## Ehnoah

Possible to use in PVE too or?

----------


## TheQt

Getting lots of lag when sub 20%, my fps drops mmensly, not sure why.

----------


## frII

Partykilla,
Sometimes.Actuaaly kind of often the poriles stoping attack the enemy on low HP on enemy.I got the last update.Got all the abilities that u saying are prefered.
What could be wrong?
Best regards.

----------


## Partykilla

> Partykilla,
> Sometimes.Actuaaly kind of often the poriles stoping attack the enemy on low HP on enemy.I got the last update.Got all the abilities that u saying are prefered.
> What could be wrong?
> Best regards.


I'm quite aware of this "execute" bug, it's cus ure supose to be in arena  :Smile: 
As said befor this profile is designed for Arena ONLY.

I have a major update coming. I rewrote everything!
You'll have it pretty much anytime soon now <3

----------


## ptidemon28

> I'm quite aware of this "execute" bug, it's cus ure supose to be in arena 
> As said befor this profile is designed for Arena ONLY.
> 
> I have a major update coming. I rewrote everything!
> You'll have it pretty much anytime soon now <3


Have you idea about the issue with Disarm not working ? saw the ability Partykilla in list ... do we need to put it in rotation ?

----------


## TommyT

Anyway to remove the red messages like "attempting to kill totem etc"?

----------


## joemejiav

does anyone donate to this man? You should

----------


## deejayfowler

> I'm quite aware of this "execute" bug, it's cus ure supose to be in arena 
> As said befor this profile is designed for Arena ONLY.
> 
> I have a major update coming. I rewrote everything!
> You'll have it pretty much anytime soon now <3


cant wait for the update sounds too good to be true  :Big Grin:

----------


## Partykilla

It's out of beta guys!
Please continue give feedbacks!
I read everything <3

Download here!

----------


## Partykilla

> does anyone donate to this man? You should


Thanks mate but I do not accept donates =)

----------


## azuro

Alright man, looks damn good from what i've seen from it, responding properly to the "hotkeys" there

----------


## gastlv

omg!!! thx partykilla ^_^

----------


## jshookz

well just got yelled at for not disarming/fearing in a 2s game with a disc priest. It was against a rogue/arms warrior. I think he put all the blame on me haha. The profile used disarm/fear so...yeah I blamed him xD

----------


## deejayfowler

> It's out of beta guys!
> Please continue give feedbacks!
> I read everything <3
> 
> Download here!



is there a way to change the binds of the cc key etc ?? ive got a old naga and mouse button 4-5 are in the worst place ever :P

----------


## jackus

Intervene to banner is still bad  :Frown: Stormbolts as soon as u are more than 2-3 yards away from target. Not very good.and for eating traps you should use: eatTrapName = "XXXXXX" -- Put the name of your healer hereis [Sunder Armor] good in PVP??? cost 15 rage and does 0 dmg.. I know it removes 4% armor but still??It heroic throws when its right next to people. It should only HT totems.

----------


## deejayfowler

> Intervene to banner is still bad Stormbolts as soon as u are more than 2-3 yards away from target. Not very good.and for eating traps you should use: eatTrapName = "XXXXXX" -- Put the name of your healer hereis [Sunder Armor] good in PVP??? cost 15 rage and does 0 dmg.. I know it removes 4% armor but still??It heroic throws when its right next to people. It should only HT totems.


yh the banner 1 works perfectly fine in arenas but in bgs its buggy as hell for me i removed the sunder armor was confused on why tht was in there my self and removed the storm bolt as it felt wasted :P

----------


## Partykilla

Sunder Armor is added for long fights, it slowly stacks 3 stack over time. It's designed to not waste anything  :Smile:

----------


## Partykilla

> is there a way to change the binds of the cc key etc ?? ive got a old naga and mouse button 4-5 are in the worst place ever :P


Check out "Config" inside the rotation mate =D

----------


## jackus

Its a good profile but still needs some fixing. Or is this a profile ONLY for arena? So you wont fix the intervene, heroic leap etc?

But so far epic job.

----------


## Partykilla

> Its a good profile but still needs some fixing. Or is this a profile ONLY for arena? So you wont fix the intervene, heroic leap etc?
> 
> But so far epic job.


As of so far, I tried to open it a bit for BGs too, this will never be an PvE profile.
But this kaind of feedback dont help  :Smile:  
I need more spesefics to keep updating it. And yeah; it's MAINLY made for Arena ONLY.
Should work in RBGs AND normal BG tho

----------


## jackus

okay, I dont care about PVE, there i got cokx. But I would like for this profile to become 100% usable in BG/RBG/Arena and the world/duels  :Smile:  
I will try it late in 2s and see what i find.

----------


## Partykilla

> okay, I dont care about PVE, there i got cokx. But I would like for this profile to become 100% usable in BG/RBG/Arena and the world/duels  
> I will try it late in 2s and see what i find.


Thanks, what I do need is detailed information about what's wrong, what should not be and what should be and how it should be  :Smile:  etc
Like: Hey man, every time warlocks cats caos bolt the profile just stops... I think its trying to "Only" cast spell reflect even when its on cooldown...

AND; hey man, what if u added an "spell" when mages "something" cus that way they get raped... 

You see  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## deejayfowler

> Check out "Config" inside the rotation mate =D



yh i managed to find it i am just wondering how it would look if i wanted to use say F1 key instead reflectKey = IsF1KeyDown() would that be the way to do it ??

----------


## azuro

Aight i've done some testing now and ive got a few things for you mate, firstly newly dinged warrior, (almost full honor gear gemmed and enchanted) but 3 blue pieces, i went 80% winrat to 1600.

But i want you to do a few things to make it easier and better to win games, atm it pops berserker rage and trinket at the same time to take away a fear.

Also can you make a few macros to add into the rotation like vitaly got, so u can use the stun storm bolt, on command instead of it going automaticly (because you really need it in the critical times of a arena to cc the healer), but from that it looks decent so far mate

----------


## jackson27

Working alot nicer now. Still feels like slam priority is too low. I end up throwing it in manually a hell of a lot.

----------


## jackson27

Hey party, is the rotation doing anything different during burst? Just wondering if I can safely not use the 'burst' built in bind, and hit offensive cd's manually. I wont be missing out on an optimized built in rotation will I?

----------


## xLegendx

> okay, I dont care about PVE, there i got cokx. But I would like for this profile to become 100% usable in BG/RBG/Arena and the world/duels  
> I will try it late in 2s and see what i find.


Cokx isn't optimized for PvE?

----------


## Str0be

I like the old intervene better where it would intervene healers so I didn't have to have my own healer on focus in the game... otherwise everything is looking strong
... maybe have a disarm when teammate is @ a certain amount of health, and doesn't have a mana bar?

----------


## azuro

but i cant find a way to disable trinket use, because its so annoying that it pops trinket on EVERYTHING like even a simple thing as a sap it instantly trinkets, same with all ccs u get, so u get ****ed up cuz not having trinket, its just as good not to have it imo, im gonna go two dps trinkets

----------


## deejayfowler

> but i cant find a way to disable trinket use, because its so annoying that it pops trinket on EVERYTHING like even a simple thing as a sap it instantly trinkets, same with all ccs u get, so u get ****ed up cuz not having trinket, its just as good not to have it imo, im gonna go two dps trinkets



just go into rotation editor and move it to the left side its called cc trinket then close pqr and restart it job done it wont use trinket then

----------


## jackus

> but i cant find a way to disable trinket use, because its so annoying that it pops trinket on EVERYTHING like even a simple thing as a sap it instantly trinkets, same with all ccs u get, so u get ****ed up cuz not having trinket, its just as good not to have it imo, im gonna go two dps trinkets


just remove CC Trinket from rotation.

What i've found so far (bugs):
Heroic Leap: Sometimes it only highlights the green circkle and I ahve to manual press my left mouse button to leap.
Heroic Leap: If you place the mouse out of range and then back in range of Heroic Leap it bugs. Same with banners. Intervene: I dont know whats wrong with intervene but is still broken. Some times it drops banner but dont intervene. And it dont go back to /targetlasttarget
Cokx PVE Arms rotation can intervene banner without targeting them. Just if you needed some help. Storm bolt: it's logic is bad. It should stormbolt healers or big CDs on enemiesand in <<=CONFIG==>> there should be a name that I want to intervene when hunter scatter shoot. In most arenas you use FOCUS on enemy healersSpell reflect: Sometimes it uses spellreflect And mass spell reflect to counter one spell. It should check before it blows both.It thinks _Trainging Dummy_ is a totemWhy is 

```
-- Rape Druids
if UnitBuffID("target",16689)
and inMelee() == true
then 
_castSpell(114028)
end
```

 in the buttom of <<==CONFIG==>> 

Ideas:

It should spell reflect warlock Blood Horror Spellid = 111397Add something that removes RaidNotice_AddMessagesI dont know if it allready does this, but here goes. Check if arena team mate is in range for mass spell reflection 


To people that want it to use SLAM more. Use this code and put SLAM above Overpower in Rotation:



```
if 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") >= 21
and UnitExists("target")
and inMelee() == true
and not isImmune("target")
and UnitPower("player") > 31
and PQR_SpellAvailable(1464) 
then _castSpell(1464)
RaidNotice_AddMessage(RaidWarningFrame, "\124caa88aa88\<Slam>", ChatTypeInfo["RAID_WARNING"])
RaidNotice_AddMessage(RaidWarningFrame, "", ChatTypeInfo["RAID_WARNING"])    
end
```

And new Heroic Leap from Cokx


```
if IsSpellKnown(6544)
and heroicLeapKey ~= nil 
 and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()
  and not IsMouselooking()
then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(6544))
        if SpellIsTargeting()
        then 
            CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() 
            return true
        end
end
```

EDIT: Finaly I fixed the intervene!!!  :Big Grin: 
First edit:<<=CONFIG==>>
demoBannerKey = IsLeftAltKeyDown() to bannerKey = IsLeftAltKeyDown()
Then in rotation you remove:

DemoBannerThrowMockingBannerThrowSafeguardToBanner 
Go into Ability Editor and make 2 new abilities:
First one is intervene to banner (call it want you want)


```
--Intervene to banner--
if select(2,GetTotemInfo(1)) ~= nil
and bannerKey ~= nil
then
    if cdRemains(3411) == 0
    then
    TargetUnit(select(2,GetTotemInfo(1)))
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(3411),"target")
    end
    if cdRemains(3411) > 0
    and UnitExists("target")
    and UnitIsFriend("player","target")
    then
        RunMacroText("/targetlasttarget")
    end
end
```

2nd one is banners/intervene (call it want you want)


```
--Intervene to banner--
if select(2,GetTotemInfo(1)) ~= nil
and bannerKey ~= nil
then
    if cdRemains(3411) == 0
    then
    TargetUnit(select(2,GetTotemInfo(1)))
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(3411),"target")
    end
    if cdRemains(3411) > 0
    and UnitExists("target")
    and UnitIsFriend("player","target")
    then
        RunMacroText("/targetlasttarget")
    end
end


--MockingBanner Throw--
if cdRemains(114192) == 0 and ( cdRemains(114203) <= 150 and cdRemains(114203) > 0 )
and bannerKey ~= nil
and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil
then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114192))
        if SpellIsTargeting()
        then 
            CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()
            CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()
        end
        _castSpell(114192)
end

--DemoBanner Throw--
if cdRemains(114203) == 0
and bannerKey ~= nil 
and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil
then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114203))
        if SpellIsTargeting() ~= nil
        then 
            CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()
            CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()
        end
        _castSpell(114203)
end
```

Then place thies two new abilities into rotation and it should work (At least it does for me)

----------


## jshookz

Yeah for the hunter scatter traps I didn't read about having the healer on focus...whoops! But other than that, everything Jack said above should be addresed and if it is then this is deff the #1 pvp arms profile for sure. I got to 2.2k on the PTR yesterday with a holy priest. I don't even play a warrior xD

----------


## TommyT

So is it possible to remove the red messages?
i need some footage for a crappy video and dont really want to show that iam using PQR lol

----------


## jackus

> So is it possible to remove the red messages?
> i need some footage for a crappy video and dont really want to show that iam using PQR lol


I think u can remove all this code in each ability:
RaidNotice_AddMessage(RaidWarningFrame, "\124cbc33cbc3\<Breaking CC with Racial>", ChatTypeInfo["RAID_WARNING"])
RaidNotice_AddMessage(RaidWarningFrame, "", ChatTypeInfo["RAID_WARNING"])

----------


## TommyT

> I think u can remove all this code in each ability:
> RaidNotice_AddMessage(RaidWarningFrame, "\124cbc33cbc3\<Breaking CC with Racial>", ChatTypeInfo["RAID_WARNING"])
> RaidNotice_AddMessage(RaidWarningFrame, "", ChatTypeInfo["RAID_WARNING"])


Hopefully still works ive removed them all
thanks for the help

----------


## Partykilla

> ...


Thanks for good feedback mate,
+Rep

I will consider this in next update
As I don't rly use PQR on my warrior ( I like to play myself )
I sometimes feel lazy I use PQR <3

I'll update asap.

----------


## deejayfowler

> just remove CC Trinket from rotation.
> 
> What i've found so far (bugs):
> Heroic Leap: Sometimes it only highlights the green circkle and I ahve to manual press my left mouse button to leap.
> Heroic Leap: If you place the mouse out of range and then back in range of Heroic Leap it bugs. Same with banners. Intervene: I dont know whats wrong with intervene but is still broken. Some times it drops banner but dont intervene. And it dont go back to /targetlasttarget
> Cokx PVE Arms rotation can intervene banner without targeting them. Just if you needed some help. Storm bolt: it's logic is bad. It should stormbolt healers or big CDs on enemiesand in <<=CONFIG==>> there should be a name that I want to intervene when hunter scatter shoot. In most arenas you use FOCUS on enemy healersSpell reflect: Sometimes it uses spellreflect And mass spell reflect to counter one spell. It should check before it blows both.It thinks _Trainging Dummy_ is a totemWhy is 
> 
> ```
> -- Rape Druids
> ...


any chance u can send me your version of the profile ive tried adding the abilitys and removing the old 1 now i cant intervene anything lool :P

----------


## replikatoren

> just remove CC Trinket from rotation.
> 
> What i've found so far (bugs):
> Heroic Leap: Sometimes it only highlights the green circkle and I ahve to manual press my left mouse button to leap.
> Heroic Leap: If you place the mouse out of range and then back in range of Heroic Leap it bugs. Same with banners. Intervene: I dont know whats wrong with intervene but is still broken. Some times it drops banner but dont intervene. And it dont go back to /targetlasttarget
> Cokx PVE Arms rotation can intervene banner without targeting them. Just if you needed some help. Storm bolt: it's logic is bad. It should stormbolt healers or big CDs on enemiesand in <<=CONFIG==>> there should be a name that I want to intervene when hunter scatter shoot. In most arenas you use FOCUS on enemy healersSpell reflect: Sometimes it uses spellreflect And mass spell reflect to counter one spell. It should check before it blows both.It thinks _Trainging Dummy_ is a totemWhy is 
> 
> ```
> -- Rape Druids
> ...


You guys dont have to place it into 2 different abilities.
Just make one new ability, call it Interv*****nner or anything else.
and then just add 


> --Safeguard to banner--
> if select(2,GetTotemInfo(1)) ~= nil
> and bannerKey ~= nil
> then
> if cdRemains(3411) == 0
> then
> TargetUnit(select(2,GetTotemInfo(1)))
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(3411),"target")
> end
> ...


Dunno why there was any problem with intervene, since it worked on the profile I released last time, maybe PartyKilla has not seen it.

----------


## jackus

link is gone  :Smile:  sorry

----------


## deejayfowler

> I hope this is okay with PartyKilla. I upload my modded version:
> 
> PartyKillaModded_02-10-2013.rar - Speedy Share - upload your files here
> 
> Still all rep goes to PartyKilla. This is just a little modded version


many thanks for the upload and will give it a test now  :Big Grin:

----------


## deejayfowler

> I hope this is okay with PartyKilla. I upload my modded version:
> 
> PartyKillaModded_02-10-2013.rar - Speedy Share - upload your files here
> 
> Still all rep goes to PartyKilla. This is just a little modded version
> 
> Edit: tell me if you want me to remove it


tested ya edited version i like the change to banner works a charm seems u have alot different buttons to me took me a while to figure out ya fear key etc  :Big Grin:

----------


## jackus

It should also instant interrupt penence and the 2 channel monk healing spells

and you should add this to spellrelfect:

110301, -- Turn Evil
145067, -- Turn Evil
10326, -- Turn Evil

its holy palas new fear

EDIT: *Also if Shatter is on CD it should not use MS/OP/SLAM/CS/HS on bubbel/iceblock or Deterrence*

And how do I remove so it STOPS using both spellreflects when a mage novas me. That is just STUPID  :Big Grin:  hehe

2nd EDIT: also in duels it uses mass spell reflection vs rogues. Have no idea why.

3th EDIT: I think it uses heroic throw on mage mirror images.

4th EDIT: I just met DPS monk and hunter and shaman and it instantly poped mass spell reflection. I have NO idea why

5th EDIT: even tho I removed StormBolt from rotation it still uses it O_o

----------


## jshookz

> It should also instant interrupt penence and the 2 channel monk healing spells
> 
> and you should add this to spellrelfect:
> 
> 110301, -- Turn Evil
> 145067, -- Turn Evil
> 10326, -- Turn Evil
> 
> its holy palas new fear
> ...


Did you change any keybindings from partykillas?

----------


## jackus

> Did you change any keybindings from partykillas?


Yeah in <<==CONFIG==>> but you can just change them back

----------


## Partykilla

October update!
Download here.
Changelog in Main post <3

----------


## jackus

sorry not allowed to post. Sorry Partykilla

----------


## Partykilla

> Partykilla v1 modded
> 
> Download Link:
> PartyKillaModded_v1.0_not_perfect_yet_03-10-2013.rar - Speedy Share - upload your files here


Please mate, remove this.

----------


## jackus

I only tested BGs and on dummy


Way too much slam! It will slam->Slam->CS->MS when MS nor CS is upintervene still not good. Drops banner but then I have to clear the banner that PQR targets before it will intervenetrinket/rage saps.bezerker rage fear is very slow! I can bezerker rage out of fear faster than this can.sometimes it like waits for rage to slam when it can use OP just fine. And my warrior just stands there for a moment.I personal find the ability CC Trinket useless.you put 111397 -- Blood Horror in Function SpellReflect--local reflectCC. Blood Horror is a spell the lock cast on him self and when you attack him u get feared. I think it needs to be put somehere else. Function SpellReflect--local reflectCC is only for spell being cast as i see it. 

Could you provide some info on the ability --h4xx0r-- ??

and tell me why:


```
-- Rape Druids
if UnitBuffID("target",16689)
and inMelee() == true
then 
_castSpell(114028)
end
```

 is in <<=CONFIG==>> ??

I don't want to sound negative  :Smile:  Keep up the GOOD work.

----------


## odinmad

Now I see why it is so hard to kill a warrior! Awesome job man! Keep it up.

----------


## Damicusx

holy shit man, even with the pve timeless gear this profile owns pvp. keep up the kick ass work. i haven't had this much fun on my war in forever

----------


## Partykilla

Announcing a BIG update, total rotation rewrite for optimal DPS!
Probably befor sunday  :Smile: 
Everything will just be "better".

----------


## nebmyers

How do i download your rotation the exe shit isn't working

----------


## TommyT

Its using trinket on charge stuns :/

----------


## Danz93

after newest update my bot sometime starts to stance dance like spam switching between def stance and battle stance hehe, only me or? :P

----------


## jshookz

Yeah I've seen the stance dancing quite a bit but I really don't worry because it performs fine in arena's which matters :P

----------


## Partykilla

> after newest update my bot sometime starts to stance dance like spam switching between def stance and battle stance hehe, only me or? :P


Remvoe the "Auto Stance"
It's designed to change to protection stance to take damage and go back to battle stance to do damage  :Smile:

----------


## Danz93

> Remvoe the "Auto Stance"
> It's designed to change to protection stance to take damage and go back to battle stance to do damage


no i dont think thats it, i noticed all the time at around 70% hp it starts to spam stance back and forth until im healed to full or lower health, i know it changes to prot at like 30% but this is not the same thing, just saying it looks kinda suspicious when im in a fight and theres 2 stance symbols overlapping eachother all the time

----------


## Partykilla

2.0.0.
Right around the corner
New name will come for the profile  :Smile: 

Took one random BG to test it out.
I'm very happy, no FPS loss!
Me on top with 17 KBs

----------


## maginto

the profile dosnt attack for me it just uses shattering throw then auto attacks. anyone any ideas.

----------


## Nomad902

love your profile man wish you would take donations would like to give you some compensation you for your work.

----------


## TTupaT

hi. it does not spell reflect priestes fear. also in 5.4 mass spell reflect can save from hunters traps. I have not noticed in the arena so that it cast a spell of mass Reflect when interapt on CD against traps.

----------


## Partykilla

> hi. it does not spell reflect priestes fear. also in 5.4 mass spell reflect can save from hunters traps. I have not noticed in the arena so that it cast a spell of mass Reflect when interapt on CD against traps.


Set ur friendly target as focus, and it will eat traps, with mass spell reflect  :Wink: 
As of priest fear, this has never been reflectable and will never be  :Wink:

----------


## TTupaT

> Set ur friendly target as focus, and it will eat traps, with mass spell reflect 
> As of priest fear, this has never been reflectable and will never be


exactly =) when version 2.0 will be ready?

----------


## jackus

uhh im so looking forward to this  :Smile:

----------


## deejayfowler

> uhh im so looking forward to this



i hope the overpower slam issue is resolved seems cant get the sweet spot right it slams way to much atm ending up sat doing white attacks for too long waiting on slam rage

----------


## ImayoboeiI

It uses slam a bit 2 much but the rest is really good ur improving alot man keep up the good work  :Big Grin: !

----------


## TTupaT

> Set ur friendly target as focus, and it will eat traps, with mass spell reflect 
> As of priest fear, this has never been reflectable and will never be


Hello, yesterday ran the test in the arena to capture traps by mass reflect. It reacts too late and as a result of the approximately 10 trap caught only 2-3. Same Deep Freeze it catches almost 100%. I have a good ping. 
And just something to the rotation in the old version (do not know how to be in version 2.0). It beats beats and then make some pause, though there are free not on cooldown spells. For example i have overpower or slam and rage.

----------


## d3deadl0rd

The biggest fail in rotation that its overlaping the colossus as soon as it procced. So it can hit with two colossous one by one.

----------


## jackus

> The biggest fail in rotation that its overlaping the colossus as soon as it procced. So it can hit with two colossous one by one.


The biggest fail is you for not reading the post. 

This is old/outdated use:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-bg-arena.html ([PQR] World of Warriorcraft - Arms 5.4 (R)BG / Arena)

----------


## promitheas31

thanks for the profile

----------


## d3deadl0rd

> The biggest fail is you for not reading the post. 
> 
> This is old/outdated use:
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-bg-arena.html ([PQR] World of Warriorcraft - Arms 5.4 (R)BG / Arena)


Well i just posted in old thread buti got the new version of profile anyway. And its working like i said.

----------


## bers89

This bot still work ?
Can I download ?

----------


## Hobot88

Where can I download it? pirates servers. Please.

----------


## serega46

How download this profile ???

----------

